
Now with a faster dev workflow and a modern WebView - cleverjake
http://blog.chromium.org/2014/09/now-with-faster-dev-workflow-and-modern.html
======
tosh
TL;DR: Apache Cordova & Intel CrossWalk, Android & iOS support :)

